
ANGEL – Browser-Based RISC-V ISA Simulator - e19293001
http://riscv.org/angel/
======
rwmj
Here are my notes on running Linux on RISC-V under qemu. I wonder when RISC-V
support will go upstream in qemu?

[https://rwmj.wordpress.com/2015/06/11/booting-risc-v-
linux-w...](https://rwmj.wordpress.com/2015/06/11/booting-risc-v-linux-with-
qemu/#content)

~~~
s-macke
I guess the problem is, that the new privileged ISA has to be implemented.
With this ISA, Linux runs only via a proxy kernel and the devices have to be
accessed in a special way. I guess it will take time until it will go
upstream.

------
iso8859-1
Github: [https://github.com/riscv/riscv-angel](https://github.com/riscv/riscv-
angel)

jor1k has som RISV-V support now too, I wonder why that was done if this was
in the works.

~~~
s-macke
The RISC-V port in jor1k supports only 32-Bit whereas Angel supports only
64-Bit. Also jor1k supports the newest privilege instruction API whereas Angel
hasn't been updated yet.

Especially the jor1k port is assembler optimized by looking at the code the
Javascript engines produce. I get up to 120 MIPS. But a comparison with Angel
is unfair, because Javascript doesn't support 64-Bit yet.

From my side the main idea is support the number of MMIO devices with virtio,
framebuffer, network, sound and so on. Unfortunately the device support is
still in an unfinished state and I don't know where RISC-V will go in the
future.

So at the moment you get just a dumb terminal and block device, which is
pretty useless.

There are also other reasons. The RISC-V project is more active currently than
OpenRISC. So I hope to get finally a real distribution running with package
management. There is still no native gdb for OpenRISC for example. But for
RISC-V I know, that someone develops it. The same is true for other software.

------
jmcomets
First thing I tried was a fork-bomb. Funny how the browser didn't crash but
the simulator isn't responding. I feel evil. :D

------
bodyfour
The fact that the uname is "ucbvax" is a nice touch.

~~~
kjs3
I might have used 'kremvax'.

------
Businesset
?

